# Registryeintrag auf Existenz prüfen



## DerStatist (24. März 2005)

Hallo,

 ich bin dabei ein neues VBScript zu erstellen, das unter anderem auch prüfen soll, ob ein bestimmter Registryeintrag vorhanden ist.
  Sollte es nicht der Fall sein, soll der Eintrag angelegt werden...

 Einträge schreiben bzw. lesen ist kein Thema, aber wenn es ihn nicht gibt meldet WSH sofort einen Fehler, den ich nicht abfangen kann...

  Ich habe auch schon gegoogelt, aber nichts gefunden.
  Kann mir da jemand helfen?

  Gruß

  Euer Statist


----------



## DerStatist (24. März 2005)

Hey, für alle die es interessiert...

   Ich habe eine Lösung gefunden und will sie nicht vorenthalten:


```
Option Explicit
   Dim WshShell, RegKey, Msg
   Set WshShell=CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
   Msg=Array("' gibts ja gar nicht!", "' gibt es..")
   RegKey="HKCU\RegTwinKey"
   MsgBox "Registry-Key '" &RegKey &Msg(Abs(CheckRegKey(RegKey))), vbOkOnly, "Twinky-Script"
   WScript.Quit
   
   
   Function CheckRegKey(CheckKey)
   Dim Wert, Fehler
   On Error Resume Next
   Wert=WshShell.RegRead(CheckKey)
   Fehler=Err
   Err.Clear
   On Error Goto 0
   CheckRegKey=Fehler=0
   End Function
```
 
  Gruß 
  Euer Statist


----------

